
Chrome had no support for HW video decoding on Linux since 2012 - aneutron
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137247
======
Piskvorrr
Chrom _ium_ , the open-source base. Google Chrome has various extras (without
source available).

~~~
aneutron
I saw that by applying some diffs you could get HW acceleration, but I doubt
you'd be able to use other things such as Google Sync (my passwords are stored
there and in a Keepass but it's more useful)

